# 2003 2003 factory service manual?



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is there any difference between the 2002 and 2003 Factory service manuals besides the year? I have a 2003 Altima but I downloaded the 2002 FSM, will they work?

Frank


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't think there is too much of a difference. Some of the wording might be different but technically should be equal.


----------

